# SS Romney - 1971



## Servatius Hoogenboom (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello all,
I travelled with the SS ROMNEY from Swansey to Brazil in 1971. Has anyone info about the ships crew in those days? Thanks.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome to SN. I have moved your thread to a more appropriate forum on the site, where hopefully you will get a response to your question.
cheers,
Andy


----------



## Servatius Hoogenboom (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

